
Predixy – Redis Proxy with Cluster and Pooling Support - bryanh
https://github.com/joyieldInc/predixy
======
raarts
Can somebody explain the use case for this?

------
fortrue
Two most popular use cases. 1.Proxy for redis master-slave monitor by redis-
sentinel, in this case, we can use redis high-avaliablity, the predixy will
redirect request when failover happen.Predixy supports all the redis features
in this case. 2.Proxy for redis cluster, in this case, client can use redis
cluster like redis standalone,Predixy handle MOVE/ASK, failover and so on.

